# Any Cheap Rust Resistant Pliers?



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I was wondering if you guys know of any fairly priced Rust Proof Pliers for saltwater fishing? I'm currently using these cheap 11" Bent Nose Kobalt Pliers with a no questions asked life time warranty.. they're ok but taking them back to Lowes every 4 fishing trips is a bit of a hassle lol.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

try oiling them and cleaning them


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.cabelas.com/pliers-gripp...ferralID=c66aab60-5554-11e2-8751-001b2166c2c0

Here's a pair. Also search fleabag for aluminum pliers. They sell some with the split ring feature.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a pair that I have but mine are blue. I lost them over the side once. Found them bout six months later when diving the same ledge.
I had to replace the cutters but I still had them as the pliers came with a spare pair.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Aluminum can still corrode right? how does the salt water affect them? will it make them useless after a few fishing trips like regular pilers?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Aluminum oxidizes very quickly, but the oxide layer becomes a natural barrier to corrosion. Anodizing is essentially a controlled process of what occurs naturally. So to further simplify the answer; anodizing helps prevent corrosion, damage to an anodized finish repairs itself to a degree naturally and if you clean it after exposure to salt water anything made of aluminum should last quite a while.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nothin lasts forever, get a pair of manleys or any other quality fishing pliers(theres about a million aluminum/stainless pliers on the market now) and take care of em...spray em with anti corrosive everyonce in a while...freshwater after every trip...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What ever you buy make sure that you get a sheath to put them in. Before you put the pliers in the sheath spray some WD40 in the sheath this will help protect the pliers from rusting. Do this at the end of the season or a few times during the season and they will last forever. I have done this for a pair of pliers that I bought almost 10 years ago and they still work fine.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I have this pair http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Stainless...215?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a126e51c7 I have these and a line clippers on a shoestring around my neck when i'm fishing. It says stainless but its not rust free.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What Fishman said.I also clean and spray my pliers with WD when I get home.


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Surgical Forceps... 98% covers you.
Except for split shot or cutting barbs off hooks buried in your hands/arms/shoulder.
At that point, I just walk over to the Green Grill Parrot.


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

I really like my browning pliers. At $50 I wouldn't call them cheap but they occasionally come up for sale around $35 at BPS.

The sheath sucks and the lanyard needs some tweaking out of box but the pliers do not rust. Only weak spot on the pliers is the cheap screws that hold the cutters on. The head rusts and will not come off unless you drill it out. The cutters stay sharp as long as you keep it to mono and braid only.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Whatever you buy don't waste your money on the malins (I think that is spelled right). The cutters worked good for 1 trip, then after that they have sucked!!! I will be buying me another pair of calcuttas for next season.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Also make sure you get two pair. Go ahead and throw one pair out of the boat when you get underway. Apeases the fish gods. The same works for those cheap fish scalers. I like to buy three of them at a time and throw one back in the woods behind the house since I know I will lose one as soon as I get home.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome I'll check these out. 

Normally to appease the fish gods I offer fresh bait to the Great Egret that always seem to find me once the shrimp comes out of it's container lol.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

I usually just buy 8-10 pair for a buck each at the dollar tree, use them til they seize up and chunk em.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have several needle nose pliers that were extensively used fishing OBX for thirty years, I have reels that are the same age

It is strange if you make sure they are oiled they keep working

People who can't take care of their tackle should play golf


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

surgical foreceps is great for most freshwater fish. Spend the money and get a good pair of pliers. I've had a pair of Checkpoint pliers for 15 years now (no oil - just wash em off!). They're great for all saltwater fish - less the shark or ray that need my special pliers...


Sandcrab


----------

